# spalted apple worth saving? How?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

This morning I finally got a chance to work in the yard (first time this year). I had some old apply logs from the trunk of a red delicious apple tree. I started cutting them into chucks that I could feed into my outdoor fireplace and noticed that there was spalting. Below are a couple of pictures, my question is should I try to save the wood for woodwork? And if so How?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Save? Hell yea!!

How? Seal the ends with some latex paint youve got kickin around. Anchorseal is the good stuff but its pricey. Then go ahead and sluce it up into boards stickering it in between layers.

Ive never seen applewood spalt before, its wicked cool.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Although the wood has been cut for several years, it still feels damp. Will latex paint stick to wet wood?

I don't know what I would want to use the wood for (pen blanks, jewelry box covers, etc.) should I cut it thick say 2" so I can use it for whatever project I want, or cut it thinner?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Apple wood was used for saw handles back in the day and is sought after for that.

I dont have any good technical answers in regard to sealing but hoping a lil bump will help!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If it's vaguely solid it would be put in storage for me.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I painted the ends of my trees with interior/exterior latex primer the day I cut them down, a year later the paint is still solid. Although if the logs have been cut for a couple years now they may not crack having settled some already. 
I'll be using mine for hand plane handles and knobs and chisel handles.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

If you are going to run it thru the outdoor fireplace, put it on C List, take the money and buy oak for the fireplace.
Outdoor cooks will gobble up apple for smoking meats.

I've never seen spalted apple worked up into a project.
Love to have a piece to try.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks pretty damn gorgeous. I'd really like to see that sliced up into something useable. I don't turn so I always think dimensional lumber is the way to go.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Couple of things to keep in mind… the fungus that causes the spalting won't die unless you kill it meaning it will spread to any other wood you store with it. It also means the wood may continue to degrade. Spalted wood can have punky spots, bugs and holes from things burrowing into it. I've dried small pieces of apple and it dried just fine but I've had trouble drying large pieces in the round so you'll probably want to resaw it into 8/4 or 4/4 boards. Wear a mask because you don't want the fungus in your lungs. Apple is plain yet beautiful at the same time, kinda hard to describe but it's the girl next door.


----------

